# Weather Change for Mid-Atlantic Region



## soulrider1979 (Nov 20, 2006)

I hope you saw the forcast for this weekend. Highs in the 40's!! A noticable change for the month of December. Also take note on the stream movement. Notice the deep trough that goes all the way from Canada to Florida and back up again. Ive never seen snow this early in PA but it signals to me a positive outlook for things to come! Noreasters.


----------



## syberdogpa (Dec 26, 2005)

*Snow !!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Wish we would get hammered this yr in Eastern area -- Phili Stations are calling for a better winter than last yr --- we need another yr like 1995/96


----------



## soulrider1979 (Nov 20, 2006)

I remember that winter too. Looks like a short winter us. I know that stream will eventually shift and we will get get that cold air again, I think since that it has been locked up for so long once it moves back in, look out! I bet we get snow then. I figure the second week in January should be our first snow fall.


----------



## rgrimes945 (Oct 22, 2006)

*start in carolina's*

I hope you get Buried in Snow ! As long as they start in Raleigh, or south of Raleigh.


----------

